# Do you encounter mean, rude and nasty people daily?



## Atari82 (Jan 19, 2010)

^


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

Sometimes they come in droves. Other times, everyone's nice. Who knows.


----------



## Paul (Sep 26, 2005)

I don't see people daily. When I do, I hardly ever interact with them. Without interaction, it's hard to tell if they're nasty or nice. Even when I interact with someone, it's not like I'm asking a favor of them that's going to test them.

Worth noting that most people are both nasty and nice depending on the circumstances.


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Yes, and they all have SA. How rude.


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

Hoth said:


> I don't see people daily. When I do, I hardly ever interact with them. Without interaction, it's hard to tell if they're nasty or nice. Even when I interact with someone, it's not like I'm asking a favor of them that's going to test them.
> 
> Worth noting that most people are both nasty and nice depending on the circumstances.


This, entirely.


----------



## mrbojangles (Oct 8, 2009)

yeah there are a handful of *******s i run into on any given day, but i would say that about 98% of the people i am around are pretty nice to me. i tend to forget the nice ones and let the rude ones ruin my day.


----------



## shyvr6 (Feb 18, 2008)

Every now and then some of my classmates will show their immaturity in a bad way, but most of the time I don't encounter anyone.


----------



## Jnmcda0 (Nov 28, 2003)

I voted "all the time", but I would put a caveat on it to say that such people may not be rude to me personally (though sometimes they are), but I generally see an unkind act at some point in the day, unless I stay home most of the day. As Hoth said, people can be mean or nice depending on the circumstances. 

Some probably think I am rude because I don't talk much unless I feel comfortable around that person (usually because the person takes the initiative to ask me questions about subjects that I'm comfortable discussing, such as music, sports, work, etc.).


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

Not quite daily. But I guess most people are bound to experience it every now and then.

There are a lot of nasty, ill-mannered people in the world. Just as there are lots of great people, so you'd have to expect to meet the wrong sort at times.

I just try to not let it get to me, and move on. No point dwelling on the bad ones. And half of them are probably nice people, just having a bad day and lashing out.

Although sometimes you'd feel like hitting them with your magic-spoon! 
(whatever that is!)


----------



## Havalina (Dec 18, 2004)

At work I usually get a couple of horribly rude people daily. It takes all my strength to not tell them where to go. Most people I deal with seem to have no emotions...just floating around detached and completely focused on their own lives. I think I may hate those people more. At least the rude ones have something going on. There's nothing worse than trying to be pleasant with someone, and being met with a cold, blank stare. People can't even seem to say "hi" back anymore.


----------



## TheVoid (Nov 2, 2008)

Sometimes... I have come to realize that it's partially the way I take it


----------



## veron (Apr 29, 2009)

Sometimes


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

I rarely am around people, but the people I do encounter are mostly pure evil.


----------



## odd_one_out (Aug 22, 2006)

I rarely encounter them. I mostly go out for evening walks and the people are not rude but loud and inebriated.


----------



## nemesis1 (Dec 21, 2009)

I used to when i had a job and used to go to pubs, bars...etc

Now I dont work or rarely go out to bars, I tend not to meet douchebags.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Mostly when I'm online, I rarely leave my house so I almost never encounter them any other way.


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Yes, usually the same person/people on repeat


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Blu said:


> Sorry. In my defence, I warned you about my *******ness.


Yes you did, and I appreciate it, woman.


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

Yes, I have to work with one all day. It makes me really stressed and frustrated some days. Besides this one guy I really like the place I work for.


----------



## VIncymon (Apr 16, 2009)

Yes


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

You mean besides myself?:stu


----------



## Deathinmusic (Jun 5, 2009)

Hmm, no because I don't get out every day and I live alone. Some smartass (like myself) might of course say that I encounter myself daily, so...

I do think there are a fair amount of mean, rude and nasty people out there though.


----------



## JEmerson (Mar 25, 2010)

Sometimes. People are actually fairly friendly around here though. You know, holding the door for the person behind you and all that.


----------



## Emptyheart (Sep 15, 2009)

I was climbing a tree for some reason yesterday and I got really weird stares lol..cant blame them tho haha


----------



## Kelly (Dec 12, 2003)

I know Americans have a reputation around the world for being rude, but I think Germans outdo Americans 100-fold. I've given up on expecting them to be polite. 

This particularly pertains to Germans walking on the street. They've never heard of the phrase "excuse me" and "I'm sorry" is reserved only for the most heinous offenses. 

Plus, I've heard conversations between Germans that would have offended me to the point where I would never speak to that person again, but they simply think nothing of it.

I chalk it up to cultural differences and then call my mom and complain. 

Have a nice day,
Kelly


----------



## origami potato (Jan 9, 2010)

^ I'm thankful I didn't know any German when I was visiting Austria/Germany last year. *laughs* One lady about near blew up on me for accidently running into her.. scared the crap out of me! :afr

When I was working, I'd run into the typical rude customers on a daily basis, but these days since I often refuse to leave, hardly ever.  They're the main reason I hate going out in the first place. ><


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin (Nov 28, 2009)

I tend to brush over the bad ones, remaining positive usually weakens nastiness


----------



## Ambivert (Jan 16, 2010)

Not in real life no, only if I would take the train and overhear convos of teens from the nearby high school (luckily I take my car nowadays), but a few on this forum yes, interestingly enough


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

Sometimes I do. Most of the time, I don't. But I think I will, which makes all the difference.


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

I don't know if they're necessarily mean, but I do encounter rude, classless and ignorant people daily. Manners have long since fallen by the wayside. Long since!


----------



## bowlingpins (Oct 18, 2008)

Not really. Most people here are friendly.


----------



## Bon (Dec 24, 2005)

Rarely these days, most of the people I meet and or in passing have been nothing but cordial.


----------



## heyJude (Aug 1, 2009)

Rarely. I don't really interact with people other than my family these days. I encounter some rude and reckless people on the road though! Crazies.


----------

